# independent 4 1/2 week old



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Bolt had been climbing out of this litter's box for a couple of days. Razzle and Frolic both have their day apart litters in the same room. Today they got moved into the puppy room to stage 2, but the last couple of days it was not unusual to go back there and find Bolt curled up sleeping with Razzle on the floor. We're a few days later going to stage 2 for various reasons.

Last night as I was getting ready for bed, I looked in and saw him climbing into the large litter box meant for Razzle and Frolic to use if they need to, tail wagging (he was out in the room). They have not been introduced to a litter box before the move today. They've been using a pad under the Rascal grate, like we just started using with the last litter of puppies as the first stage. I watched as he stretched out to pee in the box, and then started wagging his tail as he was getting back out of the box. After I took my shower, I looked back in on them, and they were all back in their boxes, so I thought Pam had put him back in. She hadn't. She told me this morning she saw him climbing back into his litter's box.

Today when I went back to get him after we had set up the next stuff in the puppy room, he was sleeping in the box with Frolic's babies. He's one of Razzle's pups.

We've never had anything like this happen before, but they are a lot of fun.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my goodness!!! at 4 1/2 weeks!!!!!! what an amazing pup you have there!!! hope you have a special family picked out for him!!! 
btw, we need pics of ALL these new puppies!!!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

:whoo:I'd love to get the GDI puppy!!:whoo:


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

love those independent puppies!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

how sweet and interesting too!


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Awwww . . . you and Pam produce the best puppies!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow! That's quite a story! He sounds like a pistol. I would love to see him in action! Maybe a video????


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I want BOLT! Or at least pictures


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

lfung5 said:


> Wow! That's quite a story! He sounds like a pistol. I would love to see him in action! Maybe a video????


I'll try to get some video in the coming days. I've been pretty busy adding stuff to the house for the dogs. I need to build a new deck in the back dog yard and get a new dog door in back there now. Actually, he doesn't seem to act any different than any of the other puppies in any other respect. The second stage setup takes away the chance for any climbing out. The new puppy room has the play area right beside the sleeping area.

The two litters have been enjoying meeting each other through the expen wall that separates the two sleeping pens. We started feeding them tonight by lifting them out of their sleeping pens into the play area, and they ended up all mixed up eating out of each others' plates. There are two in each litter that are really close in color -two pieds and two extreme partis, and Pam had to look closely to see which ones went back into the right pens. I couldn't tell.

There are pictures on our website now. Sorry, looks like they are already spoken for.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think the one that likes to climb out should have been Kody's new brother. I didn't have internet for awhile and I had hoped Karen visited for a reason besides just a hello.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

checked out the photos on your website and they are just beautiful! What sweet little faces ... and the names are perfect!! Congrats!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Suzi said:


> I think the one that likes to climb out should have been Kody's new brother. I didn't have internet for awhile and I had hoped Karen visited for a reason besides just a hello.


The Randalls haven't come yet, but they weren't in line for a puppy, so they will have to just play with them. We haven't seen Kodi since he left here as a baby, so his reaction to us will be interesting.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> The Randalls haven't come yet, but they weren't in line for a puppy, so they will have to just play with them. We haven't seen Kodi since he left here as a baby, so his reaction to us will be interesting.


But if that is a Razzle/Posh baby, he IS Kodi's little brother, no matter who he ends up living with!:biggrin1:

And THANK YOU, Tom, for reaffirming what I've already told all these "enablers"... That this is a SOCIAL visit!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

but you could still bring one home for MEEEEEE Karen.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Maccabee says he'd love a little brother (or sister).


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Karen, When i looked at Tom's website I was trying to pick out which pup was Kodi. Now I can narrow down the litters.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Those are some beautiful Pups!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I forgot how stinkin' cute hav pups are!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Someone pointed out that maybe Bolt was looking for some male bonding when he climbed into the box with Frolic's puppies. He is the only boy in his litter, and has five sisters. Maybe that had something to do with him climbing out of his box in the first place.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

RitaandRiley said:


> Karen, When i looked at Tom's website I was trying to pick out which pup was Kodi. Now I can narrow down the litters.


Pam says Kodi was in Razzle's second litter. On our "Recent Puppies" page, there is a picture of that litter, and another picture under it that says "same litter 4 weeks old"


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I bet that's him on the end!


----------



## queryne (Apr 9, 2012)

Tom how exciting about Bolt!!! Really enjoyed the new pics of the pups... Hadn't really seen any of the girls before and theyre gorgeous! Both Leo and Bolt are two of my faves! - Corinne 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> Karen, When i looked at Tom's website I was trying to pick out which pup was Kodi. Now I can narrow down the litters.


If you look at Razzle and Posh's second litter, Kodi is the little butterball in the middle.:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> I bet that's him on the end!


In the 4 wek old one, I'm not positive whether Kidi is on the end or in the middle. I can't see for sure what is white on their faces and what is shine. Kodi has a tiny touch of white on his upper lip, but none above his nose, but I don't remember Jib having any white there either. In the earlier, top down pix, it's easier to tell them apart, because Kodi was the only one with the little black spot on his shoulder.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Baby Blanchi must have come from the mail mans dogound: Have you had very many cream pups?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Posh evidently doesn't carry Cream, since he has never sired one. Blanchi's Mom, Meg, had one in every litter she produced, if I'm remembering correctly. 

Meg's Mom was Cream, so Meg is a carrier for Cream. We never really worried about color, since there are so many other more important things to think about, but Pam just recently had the boys tested for color, and results aren't back yet.

All of Blanchi's puppies will carry for Cream, so any used for breeding will have the capability of producing it with a male who is also a carrier. For instance, our Nike must carry for it.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Of course I had to check out the pics on the website. Ahhh, Persy...I love his little face!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Tom King said:


> Posh evidently doesn't carry Cream, since he has never sired one. Blanchi's Mom, Meg, had one in every litter she produced, if I'm remembering correctly.
> 
> Meg's Mom was Cream, so Meg is a carrier for Cream. We never really worried about color, since there are so many other more important things to think about, but Pam just recently had the boys tested for color, and results aren't back yet.
> 
> All of Blanchi's puppies will carry for Cream, so any used for breeding will have the capability of producing it with a male who is also a carrier. For instance, our Nike must carry for it.


 I have heard white is rare I wounder why? The black and whites seem like the white is very white. Would that be the white that is hard to get? I know color doesn't matter just wondering.


----------

